# Happy Birthday Kathy! (12/13)



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

A little birdie told me that you have a birthday on Thursday.









What a fun treat of getting six cute little puppies so close to your own birthday. 









*Happy birthday, Kathy!*


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> A little birdie told me that you have a birthday on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHHH, THANK YOU Kimberly, but remember I AM NOT GETTING OLDER.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Kathy! I think you got your presents early this year! Have a great birthday tomorrow! arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:*


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Happy Birthday from one Sagittarius to another~
eace:We rock!!!eace:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATHY!!! arty:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kathy,
Happy Birthday! Since you received 6 Hav puppies on your Birthday eve, I can't imagine what you get for your birthday!

Amanda


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!! No way your older, we all stop at 29! 

I hope you have a marvelous day. Go have fun and shop. 
Melissa


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Kathy!!!!!!!!!!*arty:arty:arty:arty::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATHY! CELEBRATE!


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Kathy! None of us are getting older!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!! :whoo::whoo:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*
*KATHY*


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle::juggle:Happy Birthday Kathy!:juggle::juggle:

I always say,we're not getting older,we are getting more "collectible"ound:

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Kathy!! What better present than six adorable little puppies.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday! Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

Alexa


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Kathy.







Wow, what a great birthday present CC gave you.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Kathy!!

Hope you have a great day.

It's my sister's 50th today. She was born on Friday the 13th. A lucky day for her.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday Kathy!!!

The rest of your family will have to work pretty hard to top CC's gift :biggrin1:

Hope your day is wonderful!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Kathy!

I know you probably don't remember, but you helped me immensely via email when I was searching for my first Hav. I am so thankful for your detailed website and all the advice you gave me! You are a true gem!

And now I have two! So far! :biggrin1:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, KATHY!!!

How could it not be happy with those 6 darling pups!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

HAPPPY BIRTHDAY KATHYHave a great day.:whoo::whoo:arty::cheer2:arty::cheer2:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Happy birthday Kathy! Enjoy the gifts and hopefully goodies. And yes, you are not getting older, although some of us are at the critical juncture whereby we step blithely into our second childhood. Many years from now, when it's your turn, I'll be waiting here, playing with my yoyo.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

arty::llama::cheer2:HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATHY!:cheer2::llama:arty:

I hope your day is an excellent one!

Wanda


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATHY!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

WOW, THANK YOU SO MUCH *ALL OF YOU!!!!

I haven't had a chance to really log in today as CC isn't doing as well as I would have hoped. So seeing now all your warm wishes put a tear in my eye! I feel like you had gave me a wonderful PARTY!!!

Hugs to you ALL,*


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aww, poor baby. I hope it's nothing serious with CC. Is it just the aftereffects of the c section? Sending healing vibes her way.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kathy, I'm sorry to hear that CC isn't feeling well after her C-section! I hope that she will feel better soon!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Kathy,
Many Happy Returns of the DAY! 

Hope nothing is serious with CC. Get well soon CC! All the best, Kathy!
Best,
Poornima


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Kathy!!!!! Hope you have a good time celebrating!! :biggrin1:

Sorry to hear about CC. I hope she gets well very soon!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kathy,
Is CC okay? Sending healing vibes to her. I can't remember if you said this is her first litter or not.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy birthday Kathy!!!

What a wonderful early present you got, six cuties!!! I hope you had a great day.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Kathy and congrats to getting a year 'younger'!*


----------

